# Best looking hunting lab



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

Title not needed, extra points for feathers in mouth....
I'll start, my Furchild Ted. He sadly past 1/15/14
12 years 10 months 15 days
Gone too soon


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Good memories. Nice photo!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

This is my 4th generation of breeding show X field dogs. Stewart hunts daily in NY during the season.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Pink*

Watermark’s Think Pink MH QAA “Pink” these pictures were taken the last weekend of January this past duck season. Two weeks later Pink would be diagnosed with liver cancer and would be gone. My buddy had hired a professional photographer to take pictures of some clients who were hunting with us that day. Fortunately we had a great hunt and Pink stole the show. The first pic hangs in my office in a special place of honor.


----------



## Duckdog (Jan 3, 2003)

New South's Wham-Bam Abraham (Lincoln) - I'm Biases of course but I think he is a good lookin' meat dawg...





I think I have posted this one before... but oh well


Spoiled too!


HR Duckin' Duck's Sir Hank - - - He's been gone 5 years now and not a day goes by that I don't call Lincoln above Hank! LOL


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

* PUPPY SATCH*


Six Year's Old


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

Here ya go
Mattie is jumping over a levee in a ar rice field at a hunt test
The other dog belongs to a friend of mine, both are HRCH titled


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

He had lots of feathers in mouth, just not in this pic.


----------



## Ethompson63 (Sep 13, 2013)

This is my girl Addie. She's a dog that just knows how to hunt and what to do.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

this is dee.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Duckdog said:


> New South's Wham-Bam Abraham (Lincoln) - I'm Biases of course but I think he is a good lookin' meat dawg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Victor, wasn't it you who posted the pics a while back about surprising your son on his birthday with a yellow pup (think he named her Copper?). He built her kennel himself. How is it going with his dog? Lets have some updates on the real star!


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice looking labs but Belle is the best looking huntin lab of all time. :razz:


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

SjSmith said:


> Nice looking labs but Belle is the best looking huntin lab of all time. :razz:


Great Picture Stretch!! Nice string of birds too!


----------



## Zach Taylor (May 20, 2013)

Sarge:




Sarge's new P.I.C.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

i want to play


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Macklin @ ~13 mos in Portland. 1/4 field x 3/4 show/performance pedigree.


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Our Gus!
Trudie Kuka


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

The "KING!"


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Cruger likes Honkers, he thinks it's tackling practice. He wants to grow up to be a linebacker.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Chaser's son Booeey.


----------



## Duckdog (Jan 3, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Hey Victor, wasn't it you who posted the pics a while back about surprising your son on his birthday with a yellow pup (think he named her Copper?). He built her kennel himself. How is it going with his dog? Lets have some updates on the real star!


Bill, It was. Copper is doing well just turned 12wks old this past Wednesday. Ty is doing well with her... he has her coming along good.. one things for sure they love each other!


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

My boy Chaser looks like his dad Cane owned by Darnell


----------



## rotcsig443 (Apr 8, 2013)

View attachment 18641
View attachment 18642
View attachment 18644
View attachment 18645
View attachment 18646
Here are my two girls from a few hunts last year. Hiding in the Lily Pads (Lily) is the BLF and Rainey Brakes Mississippi Queen (Daisy) is the YLF. Lily got her HR last fall at 32 months and Daisy reached her HR last spring at 15 months. Hoping to add that CH before duck season this year for both of them. Couldn't have asked for a better pair of hunting companions.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Duckdog said:


> Bill, It was. Copper is doing well just turned 12wks old this past Wednesday. Ty is doing well with her... he has her coming along good.. one things for sure they love each other!


Great Pic! Ty looks like a great training partner and what a nice dog to take him to adulthood!


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

GRHRCH Rebels Scoop of Magnolia MH


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Bill, It was. Copper is doing well just turned 12wks old this past Wednesday. Ty is doing well with her... he has her coming along good.. one things for sure they love each other!


I raise two boys....these memories last forever!......


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Old Ely has had a few feathers in his mouth, and I think he is a great looking dog. On those 20 hour drives home from a 3 week trip to heaven (Manitoba) when he's sleepin in the truck seat next to me I think he's the best looking dog I've ever seen.


----------



## Josh Wolan (Nov 14, 2012)

Tim he is a great looking dog, glad I have a pup out of your boy.... It was nice meeting you at Kalamazoo HRC with Tyler and Bear


----------



## commando (Oct 21, 2010)

CH]
This is chesty pullers drake in training. Still under a yr old


----------



## Steve Strong (Jan 14, 2013)

My boy Jack @ 1 yr (now 2), after the elusive spoonie...



And the win!


----------



## dckdwg82 (Feb 5, 2014)

My vote is Ely for a black and GRHRCH Rebels Scoop of Magnolia MH for a yellow


----------



## JimB (Aug 31, 2012)

My guy Tanner watching the last bird of the land triple in our first MH test.


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

Dutch had 'Poster Boy' looks and he could pick'em up too.


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

Harley out of Grady.


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss.
I just finished this for a friend whose dog passed in January. I haven't printed it yet, so any criticism would be appreciated.


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

It's gonna bring tears.....

very nice
thanks for sharing


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

My dog AL, old style looks without any "show" lines.


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

LKG's Bouncing Blake. This dog is counting dead birds not ribbons. Hes 15 months now and coming along very nicely


----------



## elingler (Oct 7, 2009)

HRCH UH Duke of Holy Trinity MH


----------



## esoxhawk (Mar 25, 2012)

/Users/esoxhawk/Desktop/IMG_9213.JPG


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

Good Dog!


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Awsome looking lab !


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Handler Error said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss.
> I just finished this for a friend whose dog passed in January. I haven't printed it yet, so any criticism would be appreciated.


I love this! A beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Not that I'm bias or anything.


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

truka said:


> View attachment 18657
> View attachment 18658
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking "GUS"

Something about chocolates named Gus....they're the best!!!!


Barracuda Blue Ryders GUSTO (Gus)










As a youngster!!










A bit older...










Starting to get that chocolate gray!!!!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

All of these dogs are great looking. Beauty is of course in the eye of the beholder...

For me, the best pure hunting dog I ever had or hunted with was my dog AFC GMHR Mr. Tanner's Pioneer Preacher.

Born on my birthday in 1987 when I turned 29. He was with me through my 30's and into the start of my 40's. We hunted ducks, geese, upland birds in Alaska where we lived and in the "lower 48" from the south to the northwest his entire life.

Preacher also went with me on big game hunts and was by my side on moose, caribou, dall sheep and black bear kills. (he didn't like bears!)

I was a "tennis shoe" trainer in those days. Preacher was never FF'd or collar trained. I often wonder how good he may have been if I had known what I was doing?


----------



## dwhite (Apr 13, 2014)

HRCH Ace MH, QAA...Had to put him down at the end of March, he was 14...still greatly missed


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

I have been blessed to have/had three good looking boys!
Trooper - gone but not forgotten, missed deeply to this day:













Scrub - Assume hunting dog but walks all over me at hunt tests... I love him though.













And finally Eddie - not the strongest player in the bunch but he is coming along. He is a great backup to Scrub.


----------



## J_Brown (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe just slightly biased, but I think my dog is a strong candidate for best looking hunting dog...

Black Betty


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

*Tanner*



Torgs Hunting Memories "Tanner", SH


----------



## ADB391 (Jan 9, 2014)

For the cycle...








Capt'n Blue Hunter "Blue"









General Edwin's Ace SH "Ace"








Fischer's Sheriff Manning "Mann"


----------



## Birdshot (Dec 31, 2008)

Rainmakers Tropical Thunder. "Harley"


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Yellow- Molly
Black- Twister


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

Like everyone else, Im a little biased too...


----------



## campbell18 (Oct 5, 2012)

Honeydew's Sweet Tn Allie - "Allie"
They say she is the prettiest dog in all the land! Or was that just me? :razz:


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Eyes to the skies, even with the prize.
NAFTCH Mjolnir Bluebill of Allanport, 2007









Blue's Son, Dakota Creek Teal of Allaport









Flatlands Baydog of Allanport


----------



## kelrobin (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm sorry for all the losses of your great dogs.


----------



## Texas96 (Jul 11, 2009)

Our Rascal Buckwheat MH "Buck"


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

That's a pretty dog too^^^ I don't want to start a debate or cause an argument but there is a trend here, all of these best looking hunting dogs have somewhat of a "blocky" head and I think they are all stunning.


----------



## tmath1969 (Feb 6, 2012)

his first season


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll nominate my avatar, Titan MH.


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice dogs all of them. Here's my two year old male Cody (by Morgan)


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

My boy Boss looks mighty good to me.


----------

